# Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected?



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

Does using an adapter such as the Icelink disable the CD changer? 
I have a zune but the concept is the same.. I want to be able to use t he CD changer as well as have the zune going into the factory stereo, is this doable?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (cdougyfresh)*

Not that I know of; my OEM iPod adapter eliminates the CD changer. You probably could custom build a dual input AUX set-up, but I don't know of a set-up you can buy


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (l88m22vette)*

i guess I might just have to break down and either live without my cd changer or get a new head unit


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Not that I know of; my OEM iPod adapter eliminates the CD changer. You probably could custom build a dual input AUX set-up, but I don't know of a set-up you can buy

I am sure you can do it, but you will have to install a switch that will switch between them.


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (TREFTTY)*

or listen to two different songs, at the same time, over the same chanels!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_or listen to two different songs, at the same time, over the same chanels! 

I'm also gonna build in some electronic scratch mats into the steering wheel and get some ccrazy mixing going on! 
Looks like it might be time to look into an aftermarket unit....
for the hassle this would be i might just rather get a unit with a built in aux input. 
is it possible to hook up the factory changer to an aftermarket unit?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (cdougyfresh)*

It's totally possible. The guys at Enfig are audio gurus. They recommended the following to me:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
This allows you to switch between the CD changer and 2 aux inputs - Ipod, Sirius, etc. I'm still debating this option or going with an aftermarket headunit.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (2kjettaguy)*

Heya, thats pretty sweet....might be time to BlueTooth the TT


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Heya, thats pretty sweet....might be time to BlueTooth the TT

i want to add bluetooth to my TT... so i can stream my music from my cell phone...


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (storx)*

ooh thanks evan, that looks like exactly what I need. 
I need bluetooth too... starting Jan 1 its illegal to talk on your cell phone in WA state without a hands free kit.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Can you have a digital music player adapter and the cd changer still connected? (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_It's totally possible. The guys at Enfig are audio gurus. They recommended the following to me:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html 
This allows you to switch between the CD changer and 2 aux inputs - Ipod, Sirius, etc. I'm still debating this option or going with an aftermarket headunit. 

Hmm...interesting.....might just have to pick this up!


_Modified by vwglinut at 5:02 PM 12-18-2007_


----------

